# Buying a new property in Valencia



## stlexpat (Jun 12, 2019)

I am interested in buying a new apartment in Valencia. I am mostly looking at listings in idealista. Is it better to work directly with the realtor/builder advertising the property or go trough another agent? will there be extra fees if you go through someone else? Some of the builders only speak Spanish. If I find something I like, how many trips are needed to finalize the transaction. Thank you for any pointers.


----------



## ccm47 (Oct 15, 2013)

Personally I would never buy off plan or something in a partially finished development again, especially in Spain. 
The architectural plans may have been correct for our apartment but that's about it. We watched the progress of our development quite carefully and certainly did 4 visits over 18 months or so. Yet when we went to get the keys, we were told there would be no trastero (locked store room in underground garage) despite having paid the deposit for one. We refused to accept the proffered refund and said the contract had been broken and they could keep the apartment too. Needless to say a trastero was built for us and 1 other owner, but 10 others were not as adamant and have never had theirs. A trastero is essential in our opinion if you want to keep bikes, or other gear, on site.

The landscaping is nothing like the images we were shown ahead of purchase, so as there is no grass anywhere there are no external sound absorption measures in place. Every last footstep can be heard!

The swimming pool had to be repaired about 5 times in the first 3 years.

The 20ish villas to be built at a later date turned into 100 terraced houses.

The 9 hole golf-course turned into scrub, rough park etc, currently it is a park with children's play area and dog training compound. Guess we hope that's settled now. The clubhouse for that area has never been occupied.

There were a few ponds in another exercise zone but the frogs moved in and made such a racket the ponds were drained and the frogs evicted. 

Behind us a small shopping complex was due to be built on an olive grove. That then turned into a 3 storey bowling alley. It stalled once the external shell required windows. Paint was applied to the external walls after a couple of years, but no progress has been made in the last 5 years. Our palm tree and hedge have grown to cover the view of that eyesore now.

However we know that if we were to sell up and look elsewhere, we would want more or less what we have now: a 2 bed, 1 or 2 baths, garden with sitting out areas, garage and trastero, close to the sea and with a cycleway and bus route into town. So we keep our current apartment.


----------



## stlexpat (Jun 12, 2019)

Thank for sharing your experience. I know when we see ads with nice pictures and nice floor plans on these sites we are always tempted. Good point for the trastero, I think it's worth to have if they offer it. I am sure there are some bad experiences here and there but as long as they deliver what was agreed upon on the contract I am ok. I am not sure if anyone on this site had a good experience with a particular builder or realtor in Valencia then maybe they can share or recommend one. I am looking for a three bedroom two baths apartment. I've been to Valencia a few times and I know this is where I want to settle in Spain.


----------



## Chancerz (Feb 12, 2017)

Hi,

If i was you I would firstly decide on which area in Valencia you want to live. You can then approach local agents on the ground or narrow your search in Idealista which will get you in touch with the local agents. 

There are companies here that help people like yourself buy properties https://yesvalencia.com/

Beware that agents here charge the buyer 3% of the purchase price. Always try and negotiate this down or approach the seller direct.


----------



## The Skipper (Nov 26, 2014)

stlexpat said:


> I am interested in buying a new apartment in Valencia. I am mostly looking at listings in idealista. Is it better to work directly with the realtor/builder advertising the property or go trough another agent? will there be extra fees if you go through someone else? Some of the builders only speak Spanish. If I find something I like, how many trips are needed to finalize the transaction. Thank you for any pointers.


As you probably already know there are many other property portals as well as Idealista. Take a look at www.habitaclia.com/valencia, fotocasa.es, www.thinkspain.com/property-for-sale and www.kyero.com for starters. The same properties often appear on each site but there are many that are unique. The same properties also vary in price between sites!


----------



## stlexpat (Jun 12, 2019)

Thank you I will check that site too.


----------



## stlexpat (Jun 12, 2019)

Anyone has experience with Via Celere? They have a couple of new developments in Valencia. I was wondering if anyone bought a new property and went directly through them.


----------

